# Indoor Spring Challenge



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

OneLug Racing in Albertville AL presents the 2011 Indoor Spring Challenge!
May 21, 2011

This will be an indoor carpet Onroad and Oval Trophy race. We will have a lot of giveaways and FREE BBQ for all drivers!

One Lug Racing
5370 Hwy 431
Albertville AL 35950 

256-660-0701

[email protected]

AMB scoring running on 30x70 CRC carpet track with onsite hobby shop. 



OVAL CLASSES

BRP Stock
BRP Open
1/18 Open
1/10 Pan Car 17.5 Tour Rules
1/10 Open


ONROAD CLASSES

BRP Stock
1/18 Open
VTA
Touring Rubber Tire 17.5
Open Touring
Tamiya Mini
F1

5 cars make a Class. No Offroad vehicles allowed on carpet except for 1/18 Open where you can run trucks like Sc18 or 18t. Must have slick or street tread tires. No spiked tires. 


Entry fee is $35 for first class and $15 each additional class which includes BBQ lunch. 

Track will open Saturday at 8am. Signup ends at 1pm and racing will start at 2pm.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Moved the start time back to 1pm with the growing interest in this race. Signup ends at 12pm and can be emailed or called in.

Racers will need to bring table, chair, and extension cord. We can fit approximately 40 racers inside and all else will be right outside on the pavement. First come, first pit basis.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks to Bud Bartos, owner of BRP, for jumping onboard as a sponsor for this race! Check out these affordable, indestructible 1/18 pan cars. 

www.brpracing.com


----------



## Pilot FLYING J (Mar 27, 2011)

It's great to have an Oval Track closer to home running the BRP Series, I'm planning on running the BRP Stock or BRP Open Oval Class. I need to try and get my stuff together and get some track time in before then though. Glad you guys have given us R/C Racers a place to race, keep up the great work and best of luck, hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Pilot FLYING J said:


> It's great to have an Oval Track closer to home running the BRP Series, I'm planning on running the BRP Stock or BRP Open Oval Class. I need to try and get my stuff together and get some track time in before then though. Glad you guys have given us R/C Racers a place to race, keep up the great work and best of luck, hope to see you guys soon.


Get them ready and see you there! Track is open for practice every day whenever you can make it.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks to John Foister at BSR Racing for helping out as a sponsor for this race. Check out these great tires:

http://www.johnsbsrracing.com/


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Website is working and I will be adding more as we go. Work in Progress. 


www.onelugracing.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks to Castle Creations for sending some great products for the drivers. Check them out:




www.castlecreations.com


----------



## Pilot FLYING J (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like you have some great support with BRP, BSR & Castle Creations for the Indoor Spring Challenge next month. Hope to see a big turn out to help OneLug Racing Hobbies to host a great event.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Pilot FLYING J said:


> Looks like you have some great support with BRP, BSR & Castle Creations for the Indoor Spring Challenge next month. Hope to see a big turn out to help OneLug Racing Hobbies to host a great event.



Not done yet, so look for more great news on the way!


----------



## RCR (Apr 11, 2005)

Looking forward to this race, keep up the great work.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

One Month Away!!

Ordering trophies this week and still busy trying to get everything done for this to be a great race. 

Make plans for this and support a great facility and some fun racing!


----------



## RCR (Apr 11, 2005)

Planning on racing the next BRP Oval Club Race on 5/7 to get some track time before the BIG Race on 5/21. Do you have BLUE Dot Tires and Tire Sauce available in the Hobby Shop?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

RCR said:


> Planning on racing the next BRP Oval Club Race on 5/7 to get some track time before the BIG Race on 5/21. Do you have BLUE Dot Tires and Tire Sauce available in the Hobby Shop?


Yes we have the tires and Niftech Sauce is on order and should be in. Hope to see you on 7th!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Big thanks to Don at Team Associated for sponsoring this race! They have sent some great items for the racers. 


www.teamassociated.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Stock class rules:

Tamiya Mini is TCS rules with the exception you can run Tamiya 60D tread tire or Spec tire. 
http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/index.php

BRP Stock is V2M COT box kit 10/52 gears with Associated 370 motor and any 4aa battery pack. 


Any questions please email me. Thanks

James McNees
[email protected]


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will have a Concourse contest for Touring, 1/10 Oval, and BRP. 

Protoform has sent certificates for free body for Touring and 1/10 Oval. 

http://racepf.com/


SpeedKingz had added a BRP 1/18 SS body for the BRP winner.


----------



## Pilot FLYING J (Mar 27, 2011)

Your doing a great job James, I Finally got the #62 Pilot FLYING J BRP car painted up after the storms, just need to assemble some battery packs now. I was hoping to get some track time before the big race but with the issues we had with the storms here in Bama I'm a little behind schedule, still hope to make it up before then to get this little hot rod dialed in.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Touring Rubber Tire Rules:

4mm Ride Height Minimum

Sedan body with wing not higher than roof or wider than car

1380g minimum weight



We have guys running on a weekly basis that are running 13.5 and 17.5 Boost. They are back and forth being the fastest, so we will run these together. If enough 17.5 No Boost, we will run them separate from Boost. The track is fast and technical and the smoothest car has won each Main so far.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Pilot FLYING J said:


> Your doing a great job James, I Finally got the #62 Pilot FLYING J BRP car painted up after the storms, just need to assemble some battery packs now. I was hoping to get some track time before the big race but with the issues we had with the storms here in Bama I'm a little behind schedule, still hope to make it up before then to get this little hot rod dialed in.


Bring it out Saturday Night for the $5 race! Starts at 7pm.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Have gotten some questions about class turnout. We have a lot of forums amd ways to communicate, so I'm going to gather all info for known turnouts and post everywhere. If you plan on making the race, please post or email me. 


I know we will have enough for:

BRP Stock Oval
Touring Rubber Tire 13.5 max
Tamiya Mini


Close but need confirmation:

1/10 Pan Car Oval
BRP Open Oval


Interest stated but not enough for sure:

F1
VTA
1/12


Again, if planning on running let's roll call. I know gas is high and nobody wants to drive and nothave a class to run. 

Thanks


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

If I wasn't working this saturday, I would make the hour and 45 minute drive to Albertville to race. I've never seen the track or raced on it but would want to come over a couple times when I have some free time. Let me know when the next race will be, James and I'll try to take off from work to race. What class could I run in; I've got a BRP Stock Motor and a Super 16d PARMA Motor?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

FOREVER45 said:


> If I wasn't working this saturday, I would make the hour and 45 minute drive to Albertville to race. I've never seen the track or raced on it but would want to come over a couple times when I have some free time. Let me know when the next race will be, James and I'll try to take off from work to race. What class could I run in; I've got a BRP Stock Motor and a Super 16d PARMA Motor?



You could run Open for sure. We are planning a BRP Oval only race on a Sunday towards the end of next month. Details soon!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that came out and raced. Thanks to all the sponsors that sent items as all drivers left with something! It was great day of racing and we will do it again next year even bigger. 


Touring 17.5 Boost

1st Nick
2nd Brent
3rd Troy


Touring 17.5 No Boost

1st Ted
2nd James
3rd Lowell


Mini

1st Nick
2nd Todd
3rd Eric

1/10 Oval

1st Todd
2nd Ted
3rd James


BRP Stock

1st James
2nd Randy
3rd Tristian


Pictures will be on the website soon. Thanks again to all the racers that came out and the guys at OneLug for a great facility!


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

spider004 said:


> You could run Open for sure. We are planning a BRP Oval only race on a Sunday towards the end of next month. Details soon!


Sounds good, keep me posted and let me know something.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

FOREVER45 said:


> Sounds good, keep me posted and let me know something.


Here you go:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3785841#post3785841


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Super Truck Class*

Hey James,
What about adding a Super Truck Class in the 4 cell stock?
What transponders are you guys using?

Mike Clark


----------

